

Glyphosate Herbicide Will Cause Half of All Children to Have Autism by 2025 - LinkPlug
http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/mit-researcher-glyphosate-herbicide-will-cause-half-of-all-children-to-have-autism-by-2025/

======
thomasato
Does anyone with some advanced biological science background have any thoughts
on this ? I'm a little lost

